# Turnkey Wool Ranch for Sale in Arizona White Mountains



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

We've worked really hard this past year to transform a vacant property into a working wool ranch. Unfortunately, our plans have had to change. Our hope is that we find someone who is passionate about the ranch to take it over.

Price: 120k, will carry
Acreage: 40
Location: Saint Johns, AZ
Pictures: Ranch - Google Drive

There is also currently a tiny house on wheels parked on the property that can convey if desired. I'll include those details below.

*Animals:

Navajo Churro Sheep*
9 Ewes, 5 currently pregnant
2 Wethers
2 Rams, one 7 years old and proven the other 1-year-old

*Angora Goats*
2 Does, both pregnant from Nigerians (produces Nigora cashmere)
2 Wethers

*Nigerian Goats*
2 Bucks

*Angora Rabbits*
3 Satin Does
2 Satin Bucks
2 French Does
1 French Buck

*Guardians*
2 BLM Female Donkeys

We've also made a number of improvements to the property itself:

*Improvements*

A 14x20 Barn w/ Lean-to for storing hay and equipment, lean-to provides shade for the corral
Roughly 400sqft of corral space with two wooden stalls
All pasture and dry lot areas run into the corral with fencing, for easily animal management
Large dry lot with shelters for sheep ewes and goat does that is guarded by donkeys
Separate buck dry lot distanced from the ewes and does (so they don't see them)
All fencing is electric, keeps predators out
There are two large pasture areas that we've been seeding
The rabbitry is shaded and enclosed by an electric fence
8 rabbit apartments
A patio area with a BBQ, Smoker, and Fire Pit for enjoying the outdoors
A gravel driveway with one main pad that has *septic, *and another visitor pad (designed for RVs)
A 2,800-gallon water tank with working buried water lines leading to the pads and all animals (powered by a gas water pump)
An unfinished 8x16 cabin that we've been using as an office space that also has good storage
*Equipment*

2020 Kubota L2501 with only 80 hours logged
Tractor attachments: Blade, Box Blade, Auger, Furrow, Hay Spear, Carry-all
2003 Honda Rancher ATV with Dump Cart
2008 Polaris Rzr UTV
18' Flat Bed Trailer
16' Livestock Trailer
Almost a full set of Dewalt power tools
Stihl Farm Boss Chainsaw
4 IBCs
Charbroil BBQ and Camp Chief Smoker
*Optional Tiny House*
Pictures: Tiny House - Google Drive

100sqft handmade tiny house on wheels.

Couch converts to a bed.
Compost toilet.
Small fridge.
Instant water heater.
Kitchen with big sink, stovetop, and oven.
1050 watts of solar w/ inverter and 200amp lithium battery.
20 gal water tank with pump.
Shower.
30amp hookup.
A big window for light, and two small windows.
Glass front door with screen.
HRV for air circulation.
Propane heater.
2 propane tanks.
And an air conditioner split unit.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I totally misread the title as Turkey Wool Ranch. I thought you were on to something new!


----------



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I totally misread the title as Turkey Wool Ranch. I thought you were on to something new!


That's pretty funny!


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Cool place you got there!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Did I miss how much land?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Welcome.

You're in the high desert between Holbrook and Eagar, and not too far from Petrified Forest NM,

Not too far from the White Mountain Rez, Show Low (yes, I know how it got its name) and Pinetop where the Ponderosa pines are and all of the ritzy, beautiful people have their "cabins."

I spent some time in Snowflake/Taylor and grew up down in the Valley.

With a 2,800-gallon water tank, sounds like you have to haul your water.

You don't mention how many acres.


----------



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

Forcast said:


> Did I miss how much land?


I got so caught up in the details I missed a pretty basic piece of information, eh? I updated the post. It's on 40 acres.


----------



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

Tom Horn said:


> With a 2,800-gallon water tank, sounds like you have to haul your water.
> 
> You don't mention how many acres.


Hey Tom! You're right about the area. It's quite pretty here. We get water delivered from town, they can do 1,000 gallons at a time. We fill up about once a month.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Forty acres, with 19 sheep, 8 rabbits, two burros, a lot of expensive toys, and no well. Sorry, but the term "Money Pit" comes to mind. A working wool ranch, would have two thousand sheep, a sheep camp wagon, two border collies, and a rifle for the coyotes..


----------



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

muleskinner2 said:


> Forty acres, with 19 sheep, 8 rabbits, two burros, a lot of expensive toys, and no well. Sorry, but the term "Money Pit" comes to mind. A working wool ranch, would have two thousand sheep, a sheep camp wagon, two border collies, and a rifle for the coyotes..


Fair enough. It's my opinion that 120k for a move-in-ready homestead is pretty good. You can pay 2-4x to live in the city.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

bouchertaylor said:


> You can pay 2-4x to live in the city.


Yes you can. Or you could go two hours east of your place, and find forty acres with a house, a well, barn and pens, for $80,000, that's a homestead. It's all about choices.


----------



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

muleskinner2 said:


> Yes you can. Or you could go two hours east of your place, and find forty acres with a house, a well, barn and pens, for $80,000, that's a homestead. It's all about choices.


Absolutely! A well out here is 40-60k, so everyone just gets water delivered. It works fine, it's really no hassle at all. 

And I'm open to offers if the price isn't right.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

bouchertaylor said:


> Absolutely! A well out here is 40-60k, so everyone just gets water delivered. It works fine, it's really no hassle at all.
> 
> And I'm open to offers if the price isn't right.


I hauled water for years, I know how hassle free it is. If you are hauling water, you aren't homesteading you are camping. And you are right, I have neighbors who have hauled water for years. It works fine until your money runs out, or the water company changes hands and the price doubles. 

It really sounds like you have a nice place, out in the country, fresh air, lots of room, all in a beautiful area. I looked it over when I was looking to build up a place. But no matter how nice you make it, without water it's a camp.


----------



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

muleskinner2 said:


> I hauled water for years, I know how hassle free it is. If you are hauling water, you aren't homesteading you are camping. And you are right, I have neighbors who have hauled water for years. It works fine until your money runs out, or the water company changes hands and the price doubles.
> 
> It really sounds like you have a nice place, out in the country, fresh air, lots of room, all in a beautiful area. I looked it over when I was looking to build up a place. But no matter how nice you make it, without water it's a camp.


Okay! I'm not trying to pick a fight with you. It's just how we are doing things here.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

I dont get it, If your not interested move on why screw up this guys post. Maybe someone here is interested and frankly he didnt ask your opinion


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> I hauled water for years, I know how hassle free it is. If you are hauling water, you aren't homesteading you are camping. And you are right, I have neighbors who have hauled water for years. It works fine until your money runs out, or the water company changes hands and the price doubles.
> 
> It really sounds like you have a nice place, out in the country, fresh air, lots of room, all in a beautiful area. I looked it over when I was looking to build up a place. But no matter how nice you make it, without water it's a camp.


I hauled water when we lived remotely in Coconino County and I would never do it again. I would warn anyone else against it too. It’s also not such an easy thing to do in winter at higher elevations that get snow.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

link30240 said:


> I dont get it, If your not interested move on why screw up this guys post. Maybe someone here is interested and frankly he didnt ask your opinion


This a homesteading forum and seasoned homesteaders give advice. If he doesn’t like it he can go find free advertising somewhere else.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> I hauled water when we lived remotely in Coconino County and I would never do it again. I would warn anyone else against it too. It’s also not such an easy thing to do in winter at higher elevations that get snow.


St. Johns, AZ is high desert and while it is 30 miles from Eagar, AZ 55" average annual snowfall, St. Johns comes in at 8"

Asking on ranch in question 3K per acre. 

Raw land can be had around St. Johns for 1K per acre.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> St. Johns, AZ is high desert and while it is 30 miles from Eagar, AZ 55" average annual snowfall, St. Johns comes in at 8"
> 
> Asking on ranch in question 3K per acre.
> 
> Raw land can be had around St. Johns for 1K per acre.


And you know for a fact that the land is actually IN St. Johns? Because he’s got another listing “in St. John’s” that’s actually in Witch Well which is 30 min from St John’s and gets 18 inches of snow per year. I’d also like to know exactly how far it is from the nearest water supply.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> And you know for a fact that the land is actually IN St. Johns? Because he’s got another listing “in St. John’s” that’s actually in Witch Well which is 30 min from St John’s and gets 18 inches of snow per year. I’d also like to know exactly how far it is from the nearest water supply.


I guess you'll have to do your due diligence and go to AZ and find out.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> I guess you'll have to do your due diligence and go to AZ and find out.


Or you can since you think water hauling is a breeze, City Boy.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> Or you can since you think water hauling is a breeze, City Boy.


Ooh, arrgh, I've been cut to the quick.

You do know what that means I trust.

Without looking it up.

City boy? Actually, the proper countrified term is citiot.

You're welcome.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

There is an off-grid community near Snowflake, AZ.

Pull up 4384 Indian Bend Rd Snowflake, AZ 85937 

It's for sale and you can see an overview of the community.

The dirt roads are beyond rough getting in and out.

I visited in the home of a woman who lived out there, unplastered, bare adobe exterior walls.

She had a busted windmill. 

The interior was quite warm and welcoming.

The community was mostly made up of cagey old Hippies that liked them some Marijawanna.

Oh, and copious amounts of cerveza.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Ooh, arrgh, I've been cut to the quick.
> 
> You do know what that means I trust.
> 
> ...


sorry.
More like city girl.
You do whine like someone in Manhattan who can’t find arugula.
Id say you’re probably the whiniest member on HT.
So much piss moaning about how you’ve been done wrong.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

I guess your not content with people thinking you're a donkey, you need to go out of your way to prove it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


> sorry.
> More like city girl.
> You do whine like someone in Manhattan who can’t find arugula.
> Id say you’re probably the whiniest member on HT.
> So much piss moaning about how you’ve been done wrong.


Ooh, and the hits just keep on coming.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> There is an off-grid community near Snowflake, AZ.
> 
> Pull up 4384 Indian Bend Rd Snowflake, AZ 85937
> 
> ...


I have delivered shipping containers in this community. And learned the hard way to collect the cash, before I unloaded the container. You can tell the customer that you do not take checks, and explain two or three times that cash means pictures of dead presidents on green paper. After you have unloaded the container, and they know you can't put it back on the trailer. They will stand there and insist that a check is the same thing as real money.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Ooh, and the hits just keep on coming.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have delivered shipping containers in this community. And learned the hard way to collect the cash, before I unloaded the container. You can tell the customer that you do not take checks, and explain two or three times that cash means pictures of dead presidents on green paper. After you have unloaded the container, and they know you can't put it back on the trailer. They will stand there and insist that a check is the same thing as real money.


Weasels gonna do what weasels are gonna do.

News flash.

Ya gotta watch them Amish too.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lisa in WA said:


>


Ooh, a musical comeback to a musical comment.

You know what they say, "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery".

I'm touched. 😍


----------



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

I'm not even sure what this thread is about anymore. I never said I haul water. I said I get it delivered. Hauling water sucks, especially when you have animals. They deliver 1,000 gallons for $150. I get it once a month. If you have an opinion on this, that's fine, but it works.

The area is the wild west. There aren't many rules out here and the county can't enforce any of them anyway. It's not IN Saint Johns, because if it were it would be a hell of a lot more money. It has a Saint Johns address, but it's 45 min from town. It's in the middle of nowhere, that's the point. Oddly, FedEx and UPS deliver here.

As far as the price. It's not overpriced for everything it comes with, I have an itemized list. However, I can see how someone would rather have a cheaper price and exclude some things. For instance, the tractor and implements are driving the price up 27k. I could easily sell that separately if it's not wanted.

Everything is negotiable. I'm just posting a starting point for the conversation.


----------



## 1032swiss (Nov 24, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Ya gotta watch them Amish too.


So ??? Guess what they are human too, You can't judge a whole religious group by the way a couple of them might act. I get sick and tired of hearing people class the Amish by their religious identity.

Why don't you ever hear or see something about a Protestant farmer or Catholic made furniture ? Or about a Baptist business man that screwed someone. Stupidity !!!!!!


----------



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

This is way off-topic.


----------



## 1032swiss (Nov 24, 2021)

You got it But I couldn't resist. 

Welcome to the craziness.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

bouchertaylor said:


> I'm not even sure what this thread is about anymore. I never said I haul water. I said I get it delivered. Hauling water sucks, especially when you have animals. They deliver 1,000 gallons for $150. I get it once a month. If you have an opinion on this, that's fine, but it works.
> 
> The area is the wild west. There aren't many rules out here and the county can't enforce any of them anyway. It's not IN Saint Johns, because if it were it would be a hell of a lot more money. It has a Saint Johns address, but it's 45 min from town. It's in the middle of nowhere, that's the point. Oddly, FedEx and UPS deliver here.
> 
> ...


My apologies

I understand your frustration.

Should you stick around you will find that some fail to read postings, yet comment based upon what they think they read.

Most folks are of a decent sort, however, there are a few that would gripe if they were hung with a new rope.

Best of luck in moving your property.


----------



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

What’s the water supply and land fertility like?


----------



## bouchertaylor (11 mo ago)

cjennmom said:


> What’s the water supply and land fertility like?


Water is being delivered, there is a 2,800 gal tank. We have a pump setup with underground water lines to the animals and the house. Nothing grows out here except natural grasses, I've put down draught-resistant seed but it's a long process to get it to take. Welcome to Arizona.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

cjennmom said:


> What’s the water supply and land fertility like?


I am somewhat familiar with that area of NE Arizona.

Perhaps it is not practical to punch a well, however, I daresay that with adequate irrigation, the land would produce just about anything.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> Forty acres, with 19 sheep, 8 rabbits, two burros, a lot of expensive toys, and no well. Sorry, but the term "Money Pit" comes to mind. A working wool ranch, would have two thousand sheep, a sheep camp wagon, two border collies, and a rifle for the coyotes..


You forgot to include livestock guardian dogs which are worth their weight in gold once they're established and started on guarding the livestock properly.


----------

